# Resistencia de puerta de un triac



## fly (May 6, 2008)

Hola, como se cálcula la resistencia de puerta de un triac o un tiristor?

Otra cosa, si yo tengo un circuito que a su salida de una tensión como maxima de 12 V, conectado através de una resistencia al triac o al tiristor, funcionaria? o tendría que poner tambien un optoacoplador? con un diac dentro? El triac o tiristor van a manejar 220 V de red electrica.

Y por último que triac y que tiristor me recomendais para manejar pequeñas cargas y con tensiones de red? con encapsulados tipo to220 o asi. Muchas gracias.


----------



## pepechip (May 6, 2008)

hola
en este enlace puedes escoger el triac que quieras.
Puedes excitar a un triac directamente con una resistencia. En su puerta aproximadamente lo que necesita para entrar en conduccion es 1V, y una corriente de 0,5mA.


----------



## fly (May 6, 2008)

En que enlace?

Voy a utilizar un driver MOC3031, y la hoja de datos ya me vienen las resistencias que tengo que poner, lo que no pone es el triac, yo quería una para una aplicación de 220 V, y no de mucha corriente, creo que de 1A puede servir, si me podeis decir uno que no sea muy caro y bastante comun os estaría muy agradecidos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 6, 2008)

Estos son los mas comunes, hasta unos 10A no hay problema, solo debes vigilar que aguanten la tension.

Uno muy tipico son los BT136

Otro punto a tener en cuenta es el tipo de carga, si es resistiva non problem , pero si es inductiva debes tomar precauciones.


----------



## fly (May 6, 2008)

Muchas gracias, este triac creo que me vale, puedo adaptarlo con las resistencias que me pone el optoacoplador MOC3031? Es que no entiend muy bien lo del disparo, se que necesita una corriente de disparo Igt me imagino que en este triac es de 70 mA para el peor de los casos, y la tensión¿ también es necesaria? Gracias


----------



## pepechip (May 6, 2008)

fly dijo:
			
		

> En que enlace?


http://www.micropik.com/provisional/pag_ci_triacs.htm

Yo acostumbro a buscar componentes en esta pagina, aunque luego acuada ami tienda habitual de mi ciudad.


----------



## fly (May 7, 2008)

Yo suelo mirarlo en farnell o en amidata, tienen mas datasheet y sabes que si no lo encuentras en tu tienda habitual lo tienen ellos. Un saludo


----------



## fly (May 8, 2008)

Tengo una duda mas sobre los triacs, cuando se utiliza un opto acoplador por ejemplo del tipo MOC3041, lo que hace el led es activar al diac y este permite el paso de corriente en las dos direcciones, no? hasta ahora lo entiendo, pero entonces el diac tiene que tener una tensión de disparo menor que la de red, ya que estos optoacopladores estas diseñados para disparar triacs conectados a la red electrica ( en españa 220 V ef) esa tensión según la hoja de características indica que "Off-State Output Terminal Voltage" que me imagino que sea la tensión que garantiza el fabricante, por la que el diac no se dispara aplicandole una tensión entre sus bornes no? 

Segunda duda que tengo, estos optoacopladores tienen un circuito interno que lo llaman "zero crossing circuit" este circuito que es para evitar que el diac se dispare aunque se el led de entrada este funcionando, cuando la tensión en bornes del diac es superior aun valor? Si es así este optoacoplador no podría disparar al triac a ciertos angulos de la tension de red, por lo que si se quiere hacer un dimer no se podría no? solo valdría para activar y desactivar el triac, comportandose como un rele no?

Y la tercera duda y no os doy mas guerra, es que la configuración que propone el fabricante del optoacoplador, y que os he adjuntado, es que no entiendo como el diac dispara al triac, según lo que yo puedo entender es que cuando el diac entra en conducción, lo que hace es que se crea un divisor resistivo con R1 y R2, y al ser los dos aproximadamente del mismo valor, en la gate del triac, aparecería la mitad de a tensión de red, que en el peor de los casos llegaría a 155 V de pico, mientras que la hoja de datos del triac (BT136) dice que tiene una VGM, que me imagino que sea tensión máxima de puerta de 5 V. Es correcto mi planteamiento o en que me equivoco? Cuanto valdría la corriente de puerta con esta configración? muchas gracias


----------



## fragmir (Jul 22, 2008)

yo tambien tengo duda, se que la caida de tension de un diodo es de .7v por lo que la ecuacion para determinar la corriente es (vcc-vd)/Rx, pero para el moc 3030 la caida de tension es de .7 tambien?
otra pregunta, si leí bien, el diac se dispara con 30mA a 3v y ese diac se conecta a la red 24vdc) y a la resistencia de compuerta de un triac (externo), cual es la ecuacion para calcular la resistencia de compuerta si el triac que ocupo es 1N6071A?
Gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 22, 2008)

Estas equivocado en relacion al diac
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIAC


----------



## fragmir (Jul 22, 2008)

pepechip, tienes razon respecto a mi post, el moc3030 no ocupa un diac sino un triac .
Lo que no he podido entender es como aplico las ecuaciones para encontrar determnar la resistencia de compuerta de un triac.
que parametros necesito para hacer los calculos?
gracias


----------



## scrrr (Nov 10, 2008)

A ver si alguien me puede explicar el funcionamiento de este circuito para activar una carga inductiva(motor trisasico 220v)


En total habria como 150mA corriendo a traves del MOC?
Y entonces habria una caida de tension de 150vac entre el gate del triac de potencia BTA ?
 pero en las hojas de specificaciones tecnicas  solo mecionan que debe caer unos cuantos voltios en su compuerta¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

He leido que esa Resistencia es solo para mantener una U fija entre el gate del triac y MT1
y a veces no es necesario segun el triac a aplicar
en esos casos me confundo mucho mas porque la corriente seria mucho mayor ;     porque la  R sigue oscilando por el mucho valor  por lo que he visto en muchos diagramas

UNa pregunta mas Si me explican como calcular esa red snubber por favor o alguna tabla a seguir 
la necesito para sustentarlo la imagen q adjunto es referencial
no quiero solo armar un circuito sino saber el porque de esos elementos
gracias.............


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola scrrr, dejame comentarte que lo que pides es una explicación algo compleja y larga de postear por este medio. Si no tienes un conocimiento previo de tiristores se vuelve aún más complejo. Te puedo recomendar un manual de la onsemi http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/HBD855-D.PDF el cual es de triacs, viene muy completo con fórmulas, ejemplos y una amplificadora variedad de triacs, diacs, scr y otros como hojas de datos para darte una idea de los componentes y tomar una buena decisión para tu proyecto. Su único problema es el estar en ingles, pero bueno, quien está en la chamba de la electrónica no puede darse el lujo de no saber ingles.
Espero pueda ayudarte en lo que necesitas
Saludos
Suerte


----------



## asiancas (Oct 22, 2010)

Soy nuevo en el foro, pero tengo experiencia en electrónica. Espero me puedan apoyar con la siguiente duda:

En la hoja de datos del MOC304X ( http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/MOC3042-M.pdf ) ponen un circuito de aplicación de este optotriac para activar Triacs. Mi duda es sobre el cálculo de las resistencias que colocan en dicho curcuito (la de 360 y 330 ohmios), ya que quiero calcular valores de resistencia para un Triac en particular (p.e el Triac BT136-600F). Otra duda que tengo es sobre la hoja de datos del MOC304X, en la sección ZERO CROSSING CHARACTERISTICS no comprendo que es el Inhibit Voltage (Vih), en ese parámetro colocan 20V MAX.

Debido a que estoy realizando un diseño, debo comprender este circuito de disparo de Triacs y colocar valores de resistencia adecuados. He buscado información sobre esto y al no encontrar la solución adecuada luego de varias horas, decidi escribir en este foro. 

Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## betodj (Nov 5, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro asiancas, comparto las dudas hacerca de tus preguntas. quiza los colegas del foro puedan darnos su opinión.
Un saludo a todos..


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2010)

Amigo asiancas, el foto-acoplador, solo constituye un aislador entre el circuito de control y el triac o SRCs en antiparalelo.
Las Rs del lado del triac, nada tienen que ver con características del MOC. Ellas solo dependerán de las características del triac que se deba utilizar y se deben calcular para limitar la corriente de GATE de este, tal cual como si el MOC no existiera.
En cambio, la Rin del datashhet debe calcularse de acuerdo a la corriente necesaria del led interno del MOC.
Solo cuando el led está encendido iluminará el fot-DIAC del otro lado y este conducirá casí al 100%, conectando así la R de la línea a la R de gate.

El MOC - lado diac - solo debe ser capaz de soportar la corriente de gate del triac.

Saludos:


----------



## asiancas (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola mcrven, gracias por tu respuesta. Bueno el MOC3042 es un opto-TRIAC con detector de cruce por cero, no un foto-DIAC. Como mencionas mi duda es sobre cómo calcular las resistencias para limitar la corriente del GATE del TRIAC, para lo cual también se tiene que considerar el detector de cruce por cero. En el link que coloque del datasheet del MOC3042 se observa el circuito que menciono.

Mi otra duda era sobre la hoja de datos del MOC3042, en la sección ZERO CROSSING CHARACTERISTICS no comprendo que es el Inhibit Voltage (Vih), en ese parámetro colocan 20V MAX.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 8, 2010)

asiancas dijo:
			
		

> Mi otra duda era sobre la hoja de datos del MOC3042, en la sección ZERO CROSSING CHARACTERISTICS no comprendo que es el Inhibit Voltage (Vih), en ese parámetro colocan 20V MAX.



http://pdf.qooic.com/MOC/MOC3081.pdf

Pon ese enlace en el navegador y baja o abre el datasheet. Es de otro fabricante.

IF= Rated IFT
*MT1-MT2 Voltage
above which device
will not trigger

*IF= Rated IFT
VDRM = 800V off-state

En la página 2, al final, Donde dice "Zero Crossing Characteristics", en el recuadro derecho del tabla, verás el texto que reproduje aquí arriba.

Fíjate bien en dos cosas. "Zero Crossing Characterístics" significa "*Características* del Cruce por Cero". Son CARACTERÍSTICAS: no son parámetros configurables o alterables.

Dice: cuando IF(corriente del flujo del opto-triac encendido) = IFT(corriente total permitida del flujo del opto-triac encendido), es el voltaje entre MT1-MT2, por debajo del cual, el dispositivo no se va a activar. En el caso de ese data sheet, Vih = 35V.

Se tarduce en: si no hay 35VAC entre los terminales del opto-triac del MOC, al momento de pasar por cero, el opto-triac no se va a activar.

Las Rs que mencionas están relacionadas solo con el TRIAC que vas a usar y su corriente de gate.

Saludos:


----------



## asiancas (Nov 9, 2010)

En una hoja de datos se dan características de un dispositivo (Voltaje, corriente, temperatura etc.) bajo condiciones de testeo. En el caso de las características del cruce por cero, se menciona el Inhibit Voltage como característica y se coloca que tiene un valor máximo de 35V (de la hoja de datos del enlace que colocas). Este valor lo obtienen bajo condiciones de testeo ("Test conditions"), en las cuales menciona los siguiente:

-If= Ift, es decir la corriente nominal para disparar el optotriac.

y

-"MT1-MT2 Voltage
above which device
will not trigger". Es decir, este texto no es una descripción del Inhibit Voltage como lo estas tomando, sino una condición de testeo.

Sobre las resistencias por las cuales inicie este post. Se que sus valores dependen de la corriente del Gate del Triac que voy a usar, pero como se titula el post mi duda es sobre como '"calcularlas". Es decir, una ecuación para calcularlas. Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme si sabe como calcular estas resistencias.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 10, 2010)

En la hoja de datos del triac que vas a usar tendrás tu respuesta.

Saludos:


----------



## idem258 (Jun 9, 2012)

yo tamboen necesito ayuda en este tema


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2012)

Yo nunca calculé nada, puse siempre 180 Ohm porque me lo copié de otro. Por las pruebas que hice es un valor muy poco crítico.


----------



## fofoadrian (Ago 20, 2014)

Voy a realizar una practica en donde utilizare un SCR (específicamente un C106D), solo lo utilizare para ver el funcionamiento de este respecto con la electrónica de potencia. Voy a encender un LED, pero como han de saber, todos los tiristores tienen un "gate", el cual sirve para activar o desactivar lo que se conecte, entonces voy a usar esta compuerta para encender el LED o apagarlo, pero como seguridad se pondrá una resistencia por seguridad, la cosa es que no se que se debe de tomar en cuenta para calcular esta resistencia que se pondrá.

Si me pudieran ayudar seria muy grato para mi. 
Gracias por su atención. ...


----------



## opamp (Ago 20, 2014)

En un SCR , el GATE (puerta) solo sirve para activar.
El C106D es un SCR "particular" , es de gate sensible de 200uA si no me falla la azotea.
 Los SCR de potencia(cientos a miles de Amp) se diparan con impulsos muy agudos de varios cientos de miliAmperios.
Ten en cuenta que el Ig necesario para activar un SCR disminuye a medida que aumentas VAK.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 20, 2014)

Como tal no conozco un cálculo exacto para ese resistor, sin embargo es suficiente con asegurar que por la compuerta circule Igmin que es la corriente mínima para disparar al SCR. 

Lo que hago para valorizar ese resistor es considerar la caída de un diodo desde Gate a cátodo y la fuente de alimentación, ley de ohm y despejar para Rgate

Rgate=(Vcc-0.7)/Igmin
Saludos


----------

